# Let's Talk About Socks



## riverc0il (Apr 22, 2006)

So... Let's talk about socks!

When I first started skiing, I learned to wear thick socks to keep warm.:-o We are talking heavy wool type socks.  The thick socks don't work though!  At least not with modern era ski boots.  That probably worked back in the day when my parents learned to ski, but that don't fly no more!

Then I transitioned to actual ski socks.  But I still thought I needed a thick ski sock to keep warm.  Still, I was having cold feet.

A few years back I decided to buy an ultra light weight sock.  I think i was spring skiing and just needed a liner.  Sure enough, thin worked well not only during the Spring, but even during the winter.  The sock acts like a liner and my boot the shell.  No sweat and a snug performance fit on the boot traps in the heat.  Cold foot problem solved.

I have never used one of those foot heater packet things they sell at the ski areas.  A light weight sock does the trick almost every time except on the coldest of days.  I currently swear by SmartWool Ultra Light socks. So what is under your boot?


----------



## teachski (Apr 22, 2006)

I agree 100%, Light socks are the way to go.  My feet used to sweat and then freeze when I wore heavy socks in the older boots.  When I was young I often had 3 pair of heavy socks on inside my lace up ski boots.  Not only was this for warmth, but also to make them fit better as they were always hand me downs from and older sibbling.  Now, I generally only wear boot liners (or a pair of knee highs, non-ski shop...lady's socks) and my feet are toasty warm and dry.

Another thing that helps to keep feet warm is to change your socks just before putting on your ski boots...wipe off your feet before putting the new socks on.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 22, 2006)

Good Point about never wearing your socks to the ski area. I always change into my ski socks when putting on my boots in the lodge or parking lot.


----------



## YardSaleDad (Apr 22, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> I currently swear by SmartWool Ultra Light socks. So what is under your boot?



Smartwool rocks!  The key though, is having a good fit to the boot so that the blood circulates freely to keep the toes toasty. A snug liner insulates much better than air pockets in an ill fitting boot..  I know that goes without saying to you.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Apr 22, 2006)

I don't remember the particular brand, but I think I have light weight socks but not ultra light weight socks.  Not wearing socks to the area seems like great advice, but something I've done maybe only once.  My feet for the most part don't get overly cold..  Sometimes a little, but rarely an issue.  My hands are more of an issue normally.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 23, 2006)

I use those same SmartWool socks.  As mentioned the key is to have a good fitting boot.  I had problems with cold feet last season with my old crappy boots and those socks.  This year was much better, although I still had to un-buckle my boots the first few chair rides to get the blood circulating.  I also never wear my socks to the mountain, always change into them right before putting the boots on.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 23, 2006)

I always drive to the resort in my ski socks.  I guess I never thought about it.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Apr 23, 2006)

Keeping your toes warm are important and can even make or break an enjoyable day.

I think it is important to start with warm feet. I boot up in the truck so a few minutes before I get to the parking lots I crank up the heat with the floor vent so when I put on my boots both my feet and boots are warm. In addition to the Smart Wool LW socks I first put on some high quality thin cotton socks which are really soft and comfy. 

I have a friend who puts on his socks when he gets there. To make them warm he sits on them during the drive. It really works!


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Apr 23, 2006)

"Low-Volume" socks work the best for me...like others I don't wear them to or from the mountain.  Although I wear smart wool brand of socks for hiking and outdoor activities where I'm going to be on my feet all day, I find thier "Ski-Socks" too thick for my taste.  Technica and other brands offered at professional ski shops more to my liking.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 23, 2006)

> Although I wear smart wool brand of socks for hiking and outdoor activities where I'm going to be on my feet all day, I find thier "Ski-Socks" too thick for my taste.


their ultra light socks (that i linked to above) are extremely thin.  so thin, that when the sock is on and pulled taught, you can see skin through the sock's surface.


----------



## NYDrew (Apr 23, 2006)

I wear thin socks, i think they are thule or something like that.  They make great socks.  I only wear my ski socks when I wear my boots, unless i switch to shoes during lunch but ill still leave my socks on.


----------



## teachski (Apr 23, 2006)

NYDrew said:
			
		

> I wear thin socks, i think they are thule or something like that.  They make great socks.  I only wear my ski socks when I wear my boots, unless i switch to shoes during lunch but ill still leave my socks on.



Wow!  You must take a fairly leisurely lunch. 

Most of the time when I take lunch it's around 3:30 anyway so I frequently quit for the day when I take lunch.  If I am with others that want to take lunch earlier I do not take my boots off and I actually try to find an outside table to eat at.  At most area, taking lunch from 11-1:30 or so is a total waste of time because everyone eats then. It's actually the best time to be on the slopes too, they are nice and clear.  

Another tip:  If you have "hot feet", start using Dr. Scholl's foot spray about a month before you start skiing.  Your feet will sweat less in your boots and you will stay warmer.  In a lot of "cold feet" situations socks are frequently soaking wet.  ALSO, make sure your (or your kid's) socks are pulled tight and not scrunched down before you put your boots on...there will be a lot less foot problems and sore feet.


----------



## NYDrew (Apr 23, 2006)

I have race style boots.  I usually take about a half hour for lunch around 2 and take the boots off to give my feet a break.  The few minutes of freedom really makes a difference.


----------



## Traverser (Apr 27, 2006)

I had just finished the purchase of my new ski boots, and while caught up in mindless consumer mode, the salesman pounced and introduced me to ski socks.
At first I scoffed, thinking "what a joke," but with some convincing arguments in line with regular socks being too thick, cotton getting too sweaty etc. I took the bait.

I now blissfully wear a pair of fox river socks.  Not to bee too graphic, but my boots steam when I finish a day of skiiing.  I have not been cold once, and I like the tight fit around the ancles.

For too long have I been stubbornly wedded to "tried and proven" materials such as thick wool sweaters and socks.  Next season I'm trading in my Norweigan sweater for an actual ski jacket, the pockets will come in handy.  Any recomendations?


----------



## JimG. (Apr 27, 2006)

I use a variety of Smartwool or synthetic socks, usually thinner in the spring and a little more towards medium thickness in winter.

I have custom footbeds and a thermoformable liner, and my boots fit extremely well even unbuckled. I never buckle my boots very tightly, no need to. I've never had a problem with cold feet.

The key is that I NEVER wear my ski socks until I'm about to put my boots on. NEVER.
Even if my feet sweat a bit while skiing, dry socks to start out with are most important. 

And that's true for any mountain based sport, not just skiing. Can't tell you how many folks I know who get blisters when hiking because they don't start with dry socks or carry an extra pair to change into midway through the day.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Apr 27, 2006)

I use ultra thin socks. I tried no socks once, but I didn't last the day like that. I did not care for the feel.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 27, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> I use ultra thin socks. I tried no socks once, but I didn't last the day like that. I did not care for the feel.



I've often wondered how I would like that as I used to wear my ice skates barefoot and on the rivets w/o a sole.


----------



## kbroderick (Apr 27, 2006)

I use ultrathin socks (OK, they're actually sold as liners); I preferred the feel I had when going barefoot, but some of the other side effects were less pleasant (i.e. not being able to remove my foot from the boot at the end of the day and the olfactory conditions created).


----------



## TC (Apr 28, 2006)

I wear just the sock linner. Patagonia makes one that is great! Sometimes I get out of work, and hit the hill, and forget my ski socks and just ski barefoot.


----------



## marcski (May 8, 2006)

I go for the thinest, cheapest sock with the highest wool content.  I found that some synthetic socks actually transfer the moisture to the outside of the sock, but then it would stay there which would cause my foot to move slightly inside the boot.  Therefore, I look for synthetic/wool blends that are thin with a high wool content.  I never pay full price for ski socks....god forbid. 

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/eu...=mode+matchallany&track=true&sid=10B1457467DC


----------



## Ski Diva (May 8, 2006)

I use the thin, Smartwool socks, too. My feet are cold all the time -- even in summer -- and these seem to do the trick. If it's really, reallly cold out, like in the single digits, I'll use toe warmers under my feet (but over my sox).  I expose them to the air for a few minutes, then attach them to my sox using a tiny bit of that 3M tear-off packing tape. This keeps 'em flat when I put on my boots, and doesn't bother me when I ski. Works like a charm!


----------



## Marc (May 9, 2006)

I have a few different brands of socks.  All wool (or synthetic), all just about knee length.  All roughly the same thickness.  A couple pairs are EuroSock brand.  They have all served me well.  The only problem I ever had with cold feet were with my old ill fitting boots.

I have a pair of boots now that have a heat molded liner and I have never had a problem with cold feet since, even skiing at K in the '04-'05 season with ambient temps at or below -10F and 40 mph winds.

I also often times wear my ski socks to the slopes.  My feet don't ever sweat in the car though, and I've never had an issue with wet feet.


----------



## riverc0il (May 9, 2006)

I am surprised so many other people use really thin socks like I do. It seems very counter intuitive, but it works so well. Hopefully other people with hot/cold feet issues found this thread informative!


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 9, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> Hopefully other people with hot/cold feet issues found this thread informative!



You betcha .... I'm certainly going to try thinner socks next season.  Hopefully Bvibert will be able to find this thread for me so I can post a sock report.


----------



## bvibert (May 10, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> You betcha .... I'm certainly going to try thinner socks next season.  Hopefully Bvibert will be able to find this thread for me so I can post a sock report.


I'm making a mental note now... 



			
				riv said:
			
		

> I am surprised so many other people use really thin socks like I do. It seems very counter intuitive, but it works so well.


I would have never though of it, but when I bought my first new pair of boots when getting back into skiing a few years back the fitter insisted I wear thin socks when trying on the boots.  I bought the pair that he made me use to try them on and a few more just like them since then.  That's also where I learned not to wear my socks to the mountain..


----------

